# Fromm or Nutri Source - switching within the line



## Seabass77 (Jan 18, 2013)

Hello gang, 

Trying to decide between these two. Seem pretty comparable, I like the ingredients in the fromm line a bit more, but I like that Nutri Source has an option to move up into a performance line when needed. Two questions:

1 - any strong opinions on these two either way?

2 - does it make sense when moving between maintenance to performance to keep it within the same family of products or does it not matter? 


Maybe I should just run with the performance version all the time. Not sure. 

Thanks for the insights as always. 

Joe


----------



## Chuck Ward (Nov 28, 2012)

I feed Fromm 4Star. Rotate between chicken, duck, white fish & slamon for taste variety. Been using their canned food as a treat on Sundays, 1/2 can per dog mixed the kibble & hot water. Have fed this food close to 4 years now. Dogs love the food, coats are great, dogs are healthy, get lots of compliments on performance and appearance from other owners and have had several judges comment also. 

I run a limited schedule of hunt tests in HRC & AKC now days with the economy being what it is. The dogs run hard on land and hit the water just as hard. My old guy was 13 Christmas eve, he loves the food. He ran two seasoned HRC events last fall - took every whistle, every cast, brought back all the chickens, two ribbons and was one very happy puppy! Hadn't done any training or work to speak of since July of 2007. Made me very proud! My younger dogs are currently running upland & seasoned in HRC and senior in AKC. 

I haven't seen or felt a need for any more energy from food than what I currently feed. I do supplement with a multi-vitimun, fish oil, flax seed & Omega3,6 & 9. Overall, very happy with the food. Good luck with your decision.


----------



## MrBrian (Apr 1, 2012)

I prefer Fromm's Gold version over the 4Star as it has better ingredients and is cheaper. The 4Star version is less quality, fancier packaging, and higher price tag. Any store that carries the 4Star can order the gold version and get it with their normal deliveries.


----------



## TroyFeeken (May 30, 2007)

Nutrisource is a fine food, made in Minnesota at their own factory. Their performance blend is a little spendy.


----------

